# Finish the sentence.



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok. This one's pretty self-explanatory. One person posts an incomplete sentence and the next person completes it, then leaves a sentence for the next in line.

I'll start with:

Man, I could really go for some...


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 27, 2016)

... sub-40 singles.

this statement is...


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

True.

Next: The last thought I thought before posting here was...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 28, 2016)

...how none of this is real, nothing is. It's all just an artificial construct of my collapsing mind. I'm trapped in my head alone, forever. 

Next- We kept each other awake all night by the campfire, telling scary stories of...


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sticker peelers and corner twisters. Shudder.

Next: Has anyone seen my...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dayan Pyraminx

Next: I wish I hadn't gotten that..


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 29, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Dayan Pyraminx
> 
> Next: I wish I hadn't gotten that..


Cyclone Boys Pyraminx

I hope that...


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 29, 2016)

My friends don't force me to play Smash Bros. with items on all afternoon.

Next: If given the choice between a bicycle, a skateboard, and a scooter...


----------



## phreaker (Oct 29, 2016)

"Give me the bike."

Next: The stupidest celebration after getting a PB, I've seen is....


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 30, 2016)

Me screaming exactly the same way as I do when my phone rings during a game of Mao and I realize I shouldn't be talking.

Next: I'm running low on...


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 30, 2016)

Money (buying too many cubes)
My favorite event is...


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 30, 2016)

3x3, because I said so.

Next: My biggest pet peeve is...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 3x3, because I said so.
> 
> Next: My biggest pet peeve is...


All these off topic threads (jk)

My cube can barely...


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 31, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> All these off topic threads (jk)
> 
> My cube can barely...


Pop
For lunch today I had ...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 1, 2016)

Not yet. It's only 9:26 AM.

Next: It was Tuesday. I was...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Not yet. It's only 9:26 AM.
> 
> Next: It was Tuesday. I was...


Apologizing for turning my friend into a furry.

Next: I don't know why I just...


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Apologizing for turning my friend into a furry.
> 
> Next: I don't know why I just...


Replied to this thread.
Pyraminx is the best because...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Misspelled that one word I drilled into my brain in the spelling bee.
SNAKED! HOW?

Pyraminx is the best because you get to corner twist.
Next: I would never leave home without...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Misspelled that one word I drilled into my brain in the spelling bee.
> SNAKED! HOW?
> 
> Pyraminx is the best because you get to corner twist.
> Next: I would never leave home without...


my clothing

next: Hold my beer, I'm about to...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Throw all the beer out. You can have that one though.

Next: Here's the thing...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Throw all the beer out. You can have that one though.
> 
> Next: Here's the thing...


I don't really like 3x3.

Next: I'm really good at...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Annoying my friends with my Smash 4 skills. Toon Link for the win!

Next: I should probably...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Annoying my friends with my Smash 4 skills. Toon Link for the win!
> 
> Next: I should probably...


not be posting this.

Next: Why do I always...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ask my friend if I can hang out after school every Friday?

Next: The last thing I ate before posting this was...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Ask my friend if I can hang out after school every Friday?
> 
> Next: The last thing I ate before posting this was...


Frosted Mini Wheats, of the strawberry variety. I made sure every one had enough frosting on it before eating them.

Next: The closest cube to my right elbow is a...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Wall. My right elbow is facing a wall.. Hang on... Oh, there's a LingPo.

Next: Today I...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Wall. My right elbow is facing a wall.. Hang on... Oh, there's a LingPo.
> 
> Next: Today I...


did a squan PB 

Next: Some people just really...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> did a squan PB
> 
> Next: Some people just really...


Need to stop posting irrelevant comments on YouTube videos for the likes and actually say something relevant to the video.

Next: I would give up anything...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Need to stop posting irrelevant comments on YouTube videos for the likes and actually say something relevant to the video.
> 
> Next: I would give up anything...


jk no I wouldn't

My dog is so...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nonexistent.

Next: The first blue thing I see when I look around is...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Nonexistent.
> 
> Next: The first blue thing I see when I look around is...


The wall. I think. It's really dark in here.

Next: I just can't stand...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 5, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> The wall. I think. It's really dark in here.
> 
> Next: I just can't stand...


My leg really hurts

Yay I just got a...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

New pair of glasses.

Next: Have you ever...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> New pair of glasses.
> 
> Next: Have you ever...


eaten a scorecard?

Next: You know what should be an event? ...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

3x3 OH standing on one foot juggling three balls in the other hand over a pool full of sharks. Good luck organizing that one.

Next: You probably don't know this about me, but...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> 3x3 OH standing on one foot juggling three balls in the other hand over a pool full of sharks. Good luck organizing that one.
> 
> Next: You probably don't know this about me, but...


I drink water.

Next: Today, I was sitting in my bedroom, when suddenly...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 7, 2016)

My mom told me to go to sleep. Oh shoot, that was yesterday. Whatever.

Next: What would you do if...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> My mom told me to go to sleep. Oh shoot, that was yesterday. Whatever.
> 
> Next: What would you do if...


you WERE a Klondike bar?

Next: Recently, I've been...


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 9, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Next: Recently, I've been...


3BLDing 5 hours a day

The next president of the United States is....


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 9, 2016)

Tr.... I'm not finishing that word. I'm going back to sleep.

Next: How many...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 11, 2016)

Corner twisters are here? I can't expose my poor cubes to them!

Next: I wish I could've...


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Corner twisters are here? I can't expose my poor cubes to them!
> 
> Next: I wish I could've...


broken my official PB FMC mean last comp.

Next: I really thought that...


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

"Alot" was a grammatically correct word for a long time.

Next: Is it possible to...


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 16, 2016)

...finish this sentence. (Spoiler: yes)

Next: Have you realized how...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

slow I am at comps?

Gan is...


----------



## martinss (Sep 7, 2017)

a binary III/Vdirect bandgapsemiconductor.

Where can I buy ...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

The Zanchi Silk?

The dream Ive ever has is...


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 7, 2017)

...having good grammar.

The goal for my next comp is to...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

sub-12.5 (I assume you meant 3x3)


I will be using a...


----------



## Riley M (Sep 8, 2017)

Gan 356 Air UM

The Zhanchi 2017 is...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

AWESOME but not really.

My favorite puzzle I have is...


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 10, 2017)

1x1

Can I order some ...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

magnets from gaussboys.com?

My least favorite event is...


----------



## Riley M (Sep 10, 2017)

4x4

I order my cubes from...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

thecubicle.us

My main 3x3 is...


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 12, 2017)

original 1980s cube

the worst thing is...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 12, 2017)

DNFs.

The best thing is...


----------



## Riley M (Sep 13, 2017)

Full LL Skips!

My favorite algorithm is...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 13, 2017)

r U r' R U R' U' M' U R U2 r'.

My kneecap is...


----------



## williamwhizz (Sep 13, 2017)

sexy.

The worst cube in existence is....................


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 13, 2017)

The Boron Weilong GTS2 M, JK.

The best cube in existence is...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

...the Galaxy Megaminx.

That looks like a giant....


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 18, 2017)

1x1. 

I hate OH because...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

2H is faster

I would rather do a 2-13 relay than


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

3x3 multi blind.

My favorite company is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 19, 2017)

qiyi

competition cuber likes to comment on off topic discussions at 12:30-45 because


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 19, 2017)

im homeschooled.

cuber314159 wonders about me because


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 22, 2017)

You're his father.
Multi blind is fun because...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

it takes a while, making it good if your bored.

3x3 is an awful event because...


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 25, 2017)

I suck at it.

I wish I could...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 25, 2017)

get any cube I wanted for free. 

My least favorite event is...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 26, 2017)

Pyraminx

I hate pyraminx because...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 26, 2017)

you dont like it.

I love pyraminx because...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

it is fast and easy to do

I am addicted to cubing because...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 27, 2017)

it is cubing.

I hates OH because...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 27, 2017)

My best and only timed solve yet was like 2 minutes

Non clubbers are annoying because...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 28, 2017)

they club people.

Non cubers are annoying because...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 28, 2017)

They think solving a cube is hard.

The valk is a/an


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 29, 2017)

good cube, but gan is better.

The UM is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 29, 2017)

A cube

Rubik's brands are


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 30, 2017)

total crap

Rubiks gans cubes are...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 30, 2017)

good (RSC). 

Gan is the best company because...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 30, 2017)

It's not

Competition Cuber posted on 3 threads In 2 minutes because


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

why not and I was bored.

People wonder about me because...


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 1, 2017)

They do

Speedsolving.com is


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

great.

Mega is garbage because


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 13, 2017)

Its The dumbest.

Cant U stop


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 13, 2017)

Posting here

Youcubers are


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 13, 2017)

entertaining. 

Gan is the best company because...


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 14, 2017)

of GES.(my experience)

I solved a


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 14, 2017)

1x1

I used to...


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 15, 2017)

sit on a bench for 3 hrs solving a 2x2.

what the hell is....


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Rubik's doing with Red Bull?

Th fridrich method should...


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 3, 2017)

Be used by noobs to beat roux up

Roux is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

The worst method ever 

The Cubicle Moyu Weilong GTS2M Lite with full brights is


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 3, 2017)

A cube that may or may not be overpriced

The MF3RS2 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Practically a cheap GTS2.

The Cubicle.us


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 4, 2017)

Is the victim of rubiks being a little b****

Balloons are...


----------



## Ron Weasly (Nov 4, 2017)

never gonna learn the CFOP(can u specify what r balloons doing here)

hey felix


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

Have I spelled your name correctly
@Faz 

Cubing is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

A lot of fun.

4x4 is


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

a WCA event with only one decent cube to use (please qiyi, valk 4 please)

5x5x5 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

A pretty long event.

6x6 is


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

An event that needs hardware improvement

7x7x7 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

The highest NxN event in the WCA.

MultiBlind is very


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Frikin long 

3x3 with feet is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

An event which I'm slow at ( why can't I get a stickerless Big sail, qiyi

8x8x8 is


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Bigger than 7.314159265x7.314159265


100x100 wasn't............


----------



## Ron Weasly (Nov 5, 2017)

the only cube i can solve(lolzzzz)

Why Cant a 17x17x17...


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 5, 2017)

Be mass produced by yuxin yet

Why is there no 3.141592653589793...x3.141592653589793...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 5, 2017)

Because that would be extremely hard to make.

The WCA


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

is the worldwide organization that regulates and holds competitions for the Rubik's Cubes and similar puzzles around the world. It was founded by Ron van Bruchem of the Netherlands and Tyson Mao of the United States. The goal of the World Cube Association is to have "more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair conditions."

According to all known laws of aviation...


----------



## The Torrent (Nov 6, 2017)

there is no way a bee should be able to fly. Its wings are too small to get its fat little body off the ground. The bee, of course, flies anyway because bees don't care what humans think is impossible.

I have never watched the bee movie, which that quote above was from, but knew so because...


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 7, 2017)

The Torrent said:


> there is no way a bee should be able to fly. Its wings are too small to get its fat little body off the ground. The bee, of course, flies anyway because bees don't care what humans think is impossible.
> 
> I have never watched the bee movie, which that quote above was from, but knew so because...


memes.

I wish I was never...


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

A cuber, those guys are such nerds. 

Steve Cho is a fraud because...


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 7, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> A cuber, those guys are such nerds.
> 
> Steve Cho is a fraud because...


he did some stuff that was not right. (i dont know who steve cho is)

Speedsolving forums is


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 7, 2017)

terrible because some of the members don't know the 3x3 single WR holder, Steve Cho.

FMC is


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 7, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> terrible because some of the members don't know the 3x3 single WR holder, Steve Cho.
> 
> FMC is


terrible because some of the members don't know the 3x3 single WR holder, Steve Cho


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

Your next start of sentence @Mellis Ferton


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 10, 2017)

@cuber314159 oops! sorry!

3x3 is the worst because


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 10, 2017)

Everybody does it.

ZBLL is


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 10, 2017)

useful

ZBLL isn't


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 10, 2017)

Easy to learn

COLL


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 10, 2017)

a method i dont know, because im stupid

Duncan Bannon is


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 11, 2017)

not the person replying to mellis ferton

The cubicle is not


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 13, 2017)

not a good thing

greentgoatgal is not


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sub6 at 3x3x3

The worst cube stores is


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

The one who screwed up SCS SM prices

15 puzzle is better than


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 15, 2017)

It's not an event I have a record in

Pi is...


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 15, 2017)

Not a number I have time to memorize

Feliks is not


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 20, 2017)

The worst at 3x3

Gans air SM is


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 27, 2017)

...the best.

The cube I want the most for Christmas is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 27, 2017)

A qiyi 19x19

The next cube I'm going to order is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

An Explo cube
I could ...


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Jan 16, 2018)

get a sub-3 but im not that good

1001010101001 is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 16, 2018)

4777 in decimal.
Mellis Ferton is


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Probably a Cuber 

The valk power is a cube that is a cube that is a cube that is


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 16, 2018)

a cube that is a valk but isn't a valk.

Everything you do is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Inside a cube?

A Cuber is


----------



## applezfall (Jan 16, 2018)

antisocial
I am bad at


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 16, 2018)

Not calling cubers antisocial

The best 17x17 is


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

the yuxin.

My favorite event is


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Jan 19, 2018)

I dunno.

I hate it when non-cubers...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Say: "I just peel the stickers off".

I don't have a...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2018)

33x33x33 sadly

The cube nearest to me at the moment is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 23, 2018)

A dice 
Chess is


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 23, 2018)

A game

Speedsolving.com is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 23, 2018)

A forum for cubers 
I wish...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

I had a cubicle magnetic red and wuji.

The competition I want to go to most is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 25, 2018)

Worlds2019, wo no hui shou zhongwen 

I am not going to my next local comp because


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

It doesn’t have 2x2.

I don't care about Pyraminx because


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 25, 2018)

It is easy

I didn't put a full stop after the last sentence because


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 25, 2018)

You wanted to bother me.

My favorite thing about...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

Cheese, is the nice cheesy taste.

I hate


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 25, 2018)

G Perms.

Rubik's Brand is...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

awesome. JK it is terrible

Im doing this because...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

Next Sentence?


Competition Cuber said:


> awesome. JK it is terrible
> 
> Im doing this because...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next Sentence?


lol look at your post...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

LOL!

you are a mean person. 

2x2 is better than...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 25, 2018)

Nothing.

Bld is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

not better than 2x2.

Cube explorer is


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 25, 2018)

Better than 2x2.

My least favorite event is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 26, 2018)

2x2???

My favorite event is...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Not 2x2. (It's OH)

I hate...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 26, 2018)

when people don't specify it this question is for me or answering you


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 26, 2018)

My favorite cubing channel is...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Colorful Pockets.

2x2 is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 26, 2018)

A great WCA event.

Colorful Pockets hasn't..


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 26, 2018)

done a 7BLD solve.

Modern speedcubes are getting too...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Expensive.

The Gan SM is...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2018)

a banana.

The secret ingredient to Felik's rice pudding recipe is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 26, 2018)

Unknown


Global warming is...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Warm.

4bld is the...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Most fun event.
ColorfulPockets is ...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hilarious.

YouTube is not...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Noob friendly
Colourful pockets can not


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

Do a sub10 8BLD.

the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland is


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 27, 2018)

Weird.

The Earth is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

A planet

Mars is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Where SCS comes from
Titan is


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 27, 2018)

a moon of saturn

cubing is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Okay .
I just peel the ....


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 28, 2018)

No... I will not say it.

I've become...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 28, 2018)

A non cuber
I can’t peel the ******** off... I’ll just take it ...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 28, 2018)

Apar... No, to a decent Cuber 

The cube market is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Good but Rubik's is trying to destroy it
I want to learn full (insert algorithm set)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 28, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> The worst method ever
> 
> The Cubicle Moyu Weilong GTS2M Lite with full brights is


@5BLD
@PenguinsDontFly
@GuRoux


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 28, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> @5BLD
> @PenguinsDontFly
> @GuRoux



Okay okay. It’s funny because I’m now considering switching to it. LOL


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay okay. It’s funny because I’m now considering switching to it. LOL


Wow...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 29, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Good but Rubik's is trying to destroy it
> I want to learn full (insert algorithm set)


COLL, though I probably won't bother with sune and antisune cases.

I know


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Full L5EO + L5EP, full CMLL , full PLL and full OLL And some COLL.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 29, 2018)

First part of next sentence?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

I am


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 30, 2018)

What I yam. (Not a typo)

It's a good thing that...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Rubiks didn't win the copyright in Europe.
It is


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

A cube

Cubes are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 30, 2018)

Six sided objects with eight vertices and twelve edges that are solid, all The faces are the same and may not necessarily be twisty puzzles.
L5E ( I use it sometimes ) for Roux is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2018)

Not normal, L6E is more normal

In 1974 the


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 31, 2018)

cube was invented.
Should I convert to LSE?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 31, 2018)

You just did the same thing that cuber314159 did in "Ask the next person a question".

It's basically...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 31, 2018)

A Rubik's cube(no it's not).

No it's not a


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 1, 2018)

A wombat.
A wombat is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

A wombat

@WombatWarrior17 is not a


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Feb 1, 2018)

Cat.

It's only a...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 1, 2018)

Solved cube

A pyraminx is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 2, 2018)

a puzzle where you can't turn more than 4 TPS ( TPS TiPS geddit?)
Non cubers love peeling the...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 3, 2018)

Maru residue off cube pieces

It takes me four minutes on average to


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 9, 2018)

solve 12.4675325 3x3s.

I have been to...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

3 WCA cubing competitions

I will go to


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mars.
A (very generic I know)


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

Cube

The fangshi shaungren is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 10, 2018)

A cube that I don’t know about. 
I hate it when non cubers think ...


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

that using a tutorial is "cheating."


"Woah is that a...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 10, 2018)

9.9x9.9

The largest cube I have is a


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 10, 2018)

gigaminx (or 7x7)

My favorite competition was...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 11, 2018)

At school.
Oskar van Deventer ...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 11, 2018)

Is a puzzle designer

Intermediate Cuber is


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

an Intermediate Cuber

Non-cuber says...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 13, 2018)

'IS THAT A 10x10???'
Intermediate Cuber is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 13, 2018)

The name of my YouTube channel

The last YouTube video I watched was


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

this one 




My favorite cubing channel is...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 14, 2018)

ColorfulPockets
Teboecubes is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 14, 2018)

Probably a Cuber 

I average


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 14, 2018)

18-20 seconds.

Pi x 10^5 =


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 14, 2018)

314159.265359. I really like


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 15, 2018)

Using the beginner's method.

My Pb is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 15, 2018)

8.845 for 3*3

1*1 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

2..... Right???

Chris Tran


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 15, 2018)

is an American speedcuber. He is often considered the best cubing innovator in cubing history. He is best known for being the head of Cubicle Labs in Westchester, New York, where he pioneered many innovations such as commercial puzzle dyeing, MagLev, and especially accelerating the field of puzzle magnetics. His efforts in puzzle magnetics led to the first commercially available magnetic 3x3x3 puzzle, which was superior to previous puzzles in stability, tactility, and lockup reduction (Speedsolving.com wiki).

Rubik's Brand LLC. is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 15, 2018)

a greedy company wanting nothing but money.

P.S. Your paragraph was really good. Probably better than my school project... Here is mine



Spoiler



Chris Tran is an Asian male with black hair. With his soothing and slow voice he has the ability to explain things in a clear way. He has college degrees in many things, but he specilizes in chemistry. This allows him to come up with ridiculous ideas that without science would never work.
He is an intelligent cuber from the USA. A cuber is a person that solves rubik's cubes. Some claim he is a genuis, myself included. He has made several products to help cubers acheive higher speeds. DNM-37 is a lube that once placed in a cube makes the cube extremely fast. His most well known invention is magnetic rubik's cubes. He heads up Cubicle Labs, a section of a company that put magnets into many different cubes. These magnets make the cube more stable and can allow for more corner cutting. Many fast cubers use this new idea to achieve world records.
Chris has created more than products, he has also created methods for solving cubes with insane skip chances. ZZ-CT for example, forces last layer skips every solve. In combination with ZZ-C the possibilties are endless. He has also learned ZBLL twice. He learned ZBLL then relearned it after new and better algorthims came out. ZBLL is a last layer subset that once the edges are orientated, one algorithm finishes the cube. This algorithm set contain 493 algorithms. He has over 1,500 official solves including an 8.29 second 3x3 single.


I know I suck at writing 
[spoiler/]



I like...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cubes

Phil yu is


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> P.S. Your paragraph was really good. Probably better than my school project... Here is mine


Lol I just copy and pasted from the speedsolving wiki.


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 16, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Cubes
> 
> Phil yu is



a human.

The...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

best 3x3 is the SM.

(Oh Wiki, LOL)

Cheese is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

Food

Food is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

not always cheese.


AGT/BGT is


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 16, 2018)

One thing I would like @Duncan Bannon to write a 1000 word essay about below;

AGT/BGT is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

Spoiler



_*America's Got Talent*_ (often abbreviated as _*AGT*_) is an American reality television series on the NBC television network, and part of the global _Got Talent_ franchise. It is a talent show that features singers, dancers, magicians, comedians, and other performers of all ages competing for the advertised top prize of one million dollars. The show debuted in June 2006 for the summer television season. From season three (2008) onwards, the prize includes one million dollars, payable in a financial annuity over 40 years, and a chance to headline a show on the Las Vegas Strip. Among its significant features is that it gives an opportunity to talented amateurs or unknown performers, with the results decided by an audience vote. The format is a popular one and has often been reworked for television in the United States and the United Kingdom.

This incarnation was created by Simon Cowell, and was originally due to be a 2005 British series called _Paul O'Grady's Got Talent_ but was postponed due to O'Grady's acrimonious split with broadcaster ITV (later launching as _Britain's Got Talent_ in 2007).[2] Therefore, the U.S. version became the first full series of the franchise.

The original judging panel consisted of David Hasselhoff, Brandy Norwood, and Piers Morgan. Sharon Osbourne replaced Norwood in season two (2007), and Howie Mandel replaced Hasselhoff in season five (2010). Howard Stern replaced Morgan in season seven (2012). Mel B replaced Osbourne in season eight (2013), while Heidi Klum joined as a fourth judge. Simon Cowell replaced Stern in season eleven (2016).[3] Regis Philbin was the original host (season one), followed by Jerry Springer for two seasons (2007–2008), followed by Nick Cannon for eight seasons (2009–2016). Supermodel and host Tyra Banks replaced Cannon for the twelfth season (2017).[4]

On August 2, 2016, NBC renewed the series for a twelfth season, which premiered on May 30, 2017. The season concluded on September 20, 2017.[5] The series has been renewed through its thirteenth season.[6]

_*Britain's Got Talent*_ (often abbreviated to _*BGT*_) is a British television talent show competition, and is part of the _Got Talent_ franchise. Produced by both Thames (formerly Talkback Thames) and Syco Entertainment production, and distributed by FremantleMedia, it has been broadcast on ITV since June 2007, and is hosted by Ant & Dec, with each series accompanied by a sister show on ITV2 entitled _*Britain's Got More Talent*_ presented by Stephen Mulhern. Contestants of any age, who possess some sort of talent, can audition for the show, with their performance judged by a panel of judges; the current lineup consists of the show's creator Simon Cowell, Amanda Holden, Alesha Dixon, and David Walliams. Those that make it through the auditions, compete against other acts in a series of live semi-finals, with the winning two acts of each semi-final proceeding into the show's live final. The prize for winning the contest is a cash prize (the amount varying over the show's history), and an opportunity to perform at the Royal Variety Performance in front of members of the British Royal Family, including either Queen Elizabeth II or the Prince of Wales. To date, the show has had eleven winners, ranging from musicians and singers, to variety acts, magicians and dancers.

A significant show in British popular culture, _Britain's Got Talent_ is the UK's biggest television talent competition, ahead of both _The X Factor_ (also created by Cowell) and _The Voice UK_, with the show's live final in the third series attracting 17.3 million viewers, a 64.6% audience share at the time of its broadcast.[2] At present, the programme is contracted to run until 2019.[3]

There have been eleven winners of the series to date: Paul Potts, George Sampson, Diversity, Spelbound, Jai McDowell, Ashleigh and Pudsey, Attraction, Collabro, Jules O'Dwyer and Matisse, Richard Jones and Tokio Myers.

#Ctrl C + Ctrl V


630 words.
[spoiler/]



If I was a


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drink I would be Water.
I hate it when non-cubers...


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

beat my PB

I cheat at cubing when...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 18, 2018)

I twist a corner....

If I was millionaire I would,


----------



## Kumato (Feb 18, 2018)

Buy a 5x5 rubik's brand.

If I had the WR single in 3x3 I would use...


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 18, 2018)

...a camera to record the solve and upload it.

In 100 years...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 18, 2018)

Most of us will likely no longer be on this earth.


If I had 1 million subs on YouTube I would sell


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

...this forum if I can. (jk)

While I was walking down the stairs...


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

and I fell.

I use the method fluffy alligator when...


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

Kumato said:


> I fell


next?


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

oops.. fixed


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

Kumato said:


> I use the method fluffy alligator when...


I use a pillow cube.

A 2x2 with no corner pieces is called...


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

A core/rock if it's rubik's

A 1x1 is bigger than


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 20, 2018)

a 1/2.

If Rubik's filed for bankruptcy...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'd probably write to the courts "please don't help them"

I don't like


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 20, 2018)

Rubiks.
I hate it when non cubers...


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

write rubik's like rubiks

this is the most passive aggressive thing on the last...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 21, 2018)

Year.
Komato means


----------



## Kumato (Feb 21, 2018)

Kumato spelled wrong.

England is...


----------



## CubingRF (Feb 21, 2018)

...a piece of flat of land.

Nothing is better than...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing. Nothing is worse than


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 21, 2018)

Nothing

The Cubicle is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 21, 2018)

A cube store

Cubezz is


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 21, 2018)

Another cube store.

SCS is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 21, 2018)

a cube store based in the USA.


Speedsolving forums are a great


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 22, 2018)

forum

I am a


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 22, 2018)

Christian

Jesus is


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 22, 2018)

sub-10.

Gans air SMs are


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cubes 
Cubes are


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 23, 2018)

6-sided regular polyhedra, and one of the five Platonic solids.

My favorite nonwca puzzle to speedsolve is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

2x2x3

2x2x3 is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

a puzzle I don't own.


If I got a 2x2 WR I would


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 23, 2018)

Be worried about the future of cubing.

If I noticed on WCA that I had clock WR (even though I'd never competed in clock) I would


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 24, 2018)

still not do clock

Yuxin 17x17s are hard to


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 24, 2018)

Magnetise

The lowest offer I'd accept for a 17x17M is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 7, 2018)

$9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
Yuxin is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 7, 2018)

A cube company

Cube companies


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 8, 2018)

are companies that make, sell, or work with twisty puzzles and/or twisty puzzle-related products.

Cubing is a...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 8, 2018)

A thing

Things are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 8, 2018)

Generic
The Weilong is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 8, 2018)

An ok cube

A speedcube is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 8, 2018)

better than a Rubik's brand.


Nat's is a very


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 9, 2018)

Big competitions

A big competition


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 9, 2018)

is bigger than a small competition.
Cuber 3.1415926535 8979323846 2643383279 5028841971 6939937510 5820974944 5923078164 0628620899 8628034825 3421170679 8214808651 3282306647 0938446095 5058223172 5359408128 4811174502 8410270193 8521105559 6446229489 5493038196 4428810975 6659334461 2847564823 3786783165 2712019091 4564856692 3460348610 4543266482 1339360726 0249141273 7245870066 0631558817 4881520920 9628292540 9171536436 7892590360 0113305305 4882046652 1384146951 9415116094 3305727036 5759591953 0921861173 8193261179 3105118548 0744623799 6274956735 1885752724 8912279381 8301194912 9833673362 4406566430 8602139494 6395224737 1907021798 6094370277 0539217176 2931767523 8467481846 7669405132 0005681271 4526356082 7785771342 7577896091 7363717872 1468440901 2249534301 4654958537 1050792279 6892589235 4201995611 2129021960 8640344181 5981362977 4771309960 5187072113 4999999837 2978049951 0597317328 1609631859 5024459455 3469083026 4252230825 3344685035 2619311881 7101000313 7838752886 5875332083 8142061717 7669147303 5982534904 2875546873 1159562863 8823537875 9375195778 1857780532 1712268066 1300192787 6611195909 2164201989 is
(copied and pasted, not showing off)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 9, 2018)

Non-profit existent

The most digits of pi in one post on this forum is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 9, 2018)

probably post #281 on this thread.



I know


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 9, 2018)

Beginner's method.


CFOP is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 10, 2018)

A method

Roux is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 10, 2018)

Another method.

ZZ is...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 11, 2018)

> CFOP because : 
A. Less rotations
B. ZZ-CT has low movecount - ~50 which is almost as good as Roux. YOu are also likely to 2GLL leading to increased TPS.
C. Less restricted F2L
D. Has lots of LL variants:
COLL-EPLL
Fish and chips
ZZ-CT
ZZ-a
ZZLL


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 11, 2018)

Next?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 11, 2018)

The Valk is


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 11, 2018)

My main

V-cube is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 11, 2018)

not my main

YouTube is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 11, 2018)

a incredible place to display your abilities.



If I owned 16 OP Zhanchi's I would


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Mar 12, 2018)

Be so happy and become a millionare!

Next: If I solve a square-1....


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 12, 2018)

make a mosaic out of them

The...


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Mar 12, 2018)

Aosu is taking Weilong to solve.

I......


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 12, 2018)

Am a Christian 

I


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 12, 2018)

Am a Cuber

You...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 12, 2018)

Have admitted to being a cuber 

Cubers are


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Mar 12, 2018)

nerds

This


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 12, 2018)

Is a sentence.

That...


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Mar 12, 2018)

is also a sentence.

What...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 13, 2018)

Is a sentence

A sentence is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 13, 2018)

A sentence.

The redi cube is...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 13, 2018)

A rather weird cube

Rather weird cubes are


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 13, 2018)

odd, like a Redi Cube.



I was studying my world history and I came across an insane fact, the fact is


----------



## Destiny (Mar 13, 2018)

That the rubik's cube core is a spherical brick.

When I went to a comp, I saw...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 14, 2018)

A delegate

Delegates are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

Delegates
I celebrate pi day by


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 14, 2018)

Eating pi(e)


The number of digits of pi I know is...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

20 I believe.


When I woke up to see it was 3.14 day, I...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 14, 2018)

Solved a cube

I think the MMDDYYYY American system is horrendous because


----------



## CarterBen (Mar 16, 2018)

I believe dates should always go first.

If I win a million dollars, I would..


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

buy many Rubik's brands and sell them for a crazy price of 1000USD.

I am


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 20, 2018)

tnk3513513513513513513513531513513513513513513513451351345134ti3y743568t729121735689853797390754925738395
You are


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 20, 2018)

Cuber314159

100101010101001 is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 20, 2018)

10010101001
I just peel the...


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2018)

tiles off

there are...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 21, 2018)

no kumatoes
There is


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2018)

no binary, get out of here!

Kumatos are...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 21, 2018)

A species of tomato
Tile is


----------



## Kumato (Mar 21, 2018)

the alternate to stickers on the stone's 2.0

I'm


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 21, 2018)

1001010101001


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 21, 2018)

QUESTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!¡¡!¡
@1001010101001


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 21, 2018)

Question? You made a mistake.
Cuber314159 mixed up this thread with...


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 21, 2018)

Some binary numbers
Binary is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 21, 2018)

Used by computers


Dozenal (base12 in decimal) is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 21, 2018)

not as applicable as hexadecimal in CSS and color.

In my opinion, MoYu...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 21, 2018)

Is a cube company that is struggling to keep up with qiyi and yuxin

Qiyi is


----------



## Kumato (Mar 22, 2018)

in my opinion below MoYu (I don't like their cubes a lot, but they are still mazing)

The TangPo 2x2 is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2018)

A cube I haven't tried


The picube wuque M is


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2018)

also a cube I haven’t tried, but the regular Wuque is good

Memes are...


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 22, 2018)

LOLs
Multi blind is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2018)

An event 

WCA events are


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2018)

The genetic product of a pianist and a rainbow.

the YuXin Valentine's Day cube is...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 25, 2018)

IDC 
I just peel the...


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

logo off
I love


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 25, 2018)

Rubik’s brands 
I hate


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

Red Bull
Moyu is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2018)

A cube manufacturer

Cube manufacturers are


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 25, 2018)

companies which makes cubes.
Speedsolving.com is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2018)

A forum

Forums are


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

amazing
Comps are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 26, 2018)

Even more amazing
Even more amazing than comps


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 26, 2018)

Are wrs by feliks zemdegs
No,


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 26, 2018)

I do not like eggs scrambled.
Solved eggs are...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 26, 2018)

Solved

I can solve a cube by cheating in


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 27, 2018)

A comp
I am a


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

cuber
Cubers are


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

crazy.

Feliks is even more


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 27, 2018)

Crazier
The most craziest is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

Max Park.

I like to eat


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 27, 2018)

Food

Food is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 27, 2018)

fun to eat.

If I could get any WR I would get


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 28, 2018)

1X1 uwr
1X1 is


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 28, 2018)

Very easy

To commence a list of 1000 easy puzzles


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

Will be cuber314159's job.
I will


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 3, 2018)

lose at a comp
Losing at a comp is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 3, 2018)

Not winning at a comP.
A comp


----------



## CarterBen (Apr 3, 2018)

can get very intense.
It can also..


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 4, 2018)

The place where the New Black Death originates and kills off 99% off all life on this planet.
A New Black Death is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

When every stickers on a cube become black once you put it on.
Just use


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

the Peel Sticker method
Don't


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

go to comps it's boring
Cuboids are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 5, 2018)

Even more boring 
I am going to the Cross strait Cubing Exchange tomorrow...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 5, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> go to comps it's boring


how dare you


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

and get a new 1x1

ZZ is


Competition Cuber said:


> how dare you


 You know im joking, right?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 6, 2018)

not as good as CFOP.

Cubing videos are...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Cool
Ernő Rubik is


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 6, 2018)

the creator of the Rubiks Cube.


If the Warrior W


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Is made by moyu then the entire universe will dissappear
The cubing universe is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Meh
CFOP is worse than Peel Sticker method...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

In a non-cuber's world
Non cubers are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

The ones who think CFOP is the best


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Double posting is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Cool


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lol ok


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Triple posting is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Awesome
Edit: editing your post instead of double triple quadruple pentrupal or hexuptal posting is...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

Something you could try
You could try...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

To get sub 1 in 2x2


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

And go to comps then get the 2x2 average wr
Wr average is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

Better than WR singles
Sentences are


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 6, 2018)

How you sentence world record averages.
Combinations are


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 6, 2018)

A combination of combinations. 
A is and


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 6, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> You know im joking, right?


Ummm... Is it sad that I didn't?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

B is banana

The cubing community is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Fun
C is cubicle


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

D is dayan

Clock is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

The only wca event i dont have at my home
E is egg


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

F is fangshi

Feliks could


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Get sub 3 on a comp
G is Guansu


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

H is horrible

I hate


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rubik's brand
I is is not an acceptable grammar because you are supposed to say I am


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bad at grammer

I


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2018)

is also a very bad at grammar.

r/Cubers is...


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

A cubing community
The 33x33 is


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

A very good use of 3d printing

At a comp i always


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Act as a non cuber and peel everyones stickers off
At the comp i never


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lose

I like to use


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 7, 2018)

a rubric brand
A rubric brand is


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty amazing

Tommorow i will


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome
The best brand is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

GAN


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Mastercuber04 said:


> Pretty amazing
> 
> Tommorow i will


buy a rubric cube


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Triple posting..


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

is not as good as quadriple posting.
Quadriple posting is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

Crazy. Now do quintiple posting
Single posting is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 8, 2018)

Better than centillion posting


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Better than centillion posting


You could try...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

1


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

2


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

3


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

4


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol I am almost sub 20 with Roux I am sub 21


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

6 Roux is better than CFOP because...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

It uses less moves. ROux also has better look-ahead on LSE and LSE on average takes as much time as PLL. OLL average moves is 14 while CMLL is 9. Roux has an average movecount of 45 moves while CFOP takes 60 moves.
CFOP is better than ROux because


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

CFOP just needs to spam algs after the cross so your average TPS can get up to 9 each solve compared to Roux 7 TPS.
Octaposting is...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not as good as nona-posting.
The next post...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Will be my tenth post.
Decaposting is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

COOL


----------



## Kumato (Apr 9, 2018)

1001010101001 is...

1001010101001 don't answer this


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

-


----------



## Kumato (Apr 9, 2018)

+

I'm...


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ehsiyraususwjgsurar
10010101001 is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

Stupid
If you use roux and you hate cfop then


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Stupid
> If you use roux and you hate cfop then


I don't hate CFOP.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

I just hate myself
Hating yourself is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bad.
Not hating yourself is


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

Good
Cfop means


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cross, F2L, OLLCP, PLLEP


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 9, 2018)

cross, F2L, OLL, PLL

ROUX stands for


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 10, 2018)

Reversed oriented unpermutated xcrosses.
Redux means


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 3, 2022)

Reduction, the beginner's method for big cubes

I broke my...


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 4, 2022)

1x1

The colours of a rubiks cube are...


----------



## Berkman03 (Oct 4, 2022)

well, i don'r know. im colorblind.

hold my beer, I'm about to...


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 5, 2022)

yeet your mom out the window.

beer is...


----------



## hyn (Oct 8, 2022)

not for kids. Get some help.

Squan is better than


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

Pyra as it is simply a superior puzzle
The price of gan cubes is…


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 9, 2022)

Way too low for a billionare

The best V Perm is...


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 10, 2022)

sus.

Sus is...


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

You

R means...


----------



## helloimcubedup (Oct 11, 2022)

roasting me. (just stop)

roast means...


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 14, 2022)

bad.

Give me a...


----------



## brickinapresent (Nov 18, 2022)

WR 3x3 Single!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2022)

WR 3x3 single is slow.

Max-Tymon rivalry is ...........


----------



## helloimcubedup (Dec 12, 2022)

not good for kids at school.

R stands for:


----------

